# Votes!



## Talierin (Oct 4, 2002)

Come on ttfers! Let's kick the non-Tolkien books off the shelf on this poll! http://info.jefferson.lib.co.us/teen/TRW.html (click on the big purple vote button)


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 5, 2002)

Heh, nice idea; but I personally cannot vote on a "Favorite Book" -poll if the Sil isn't present.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Oct 5, 2002)

Just act as though it means favorite book as in favorite book listed.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 5, 2002)

It has the Bible too. I hate to disagree with you but I voted two times. One for the Bible and one for Lotr


----------



## Chymaera (Oct 5, 2002)

OOOOOO

They had Ender's Game too!

Tough Tough Choice


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Oct 5, 2002)

I didn't see the Bible choice until after I had voted because I just quickly scanned the choices for LotR and clicked "Vote". I would have had to vote for the Bible if I'd have seen it first!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 6, 2002)

I voted...for TFOTR of course!


----------

